# Nortel 5510 Switch Vlan config



## jigar28 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I have a Nortel 5510 Switch with Software version 3.0.0.1. Can anyone help how can i configure Vlans on it and give example docs if possible.

Thanks and Regards,
Jigar


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

5510 is known as a "Routing Switch" if you were trying to search their support.

http://support.nortel.com/go/main.jsp?cscat=OVERVIEW&poid=14741

"show vlan"
"vlan create"
"member vlan"

Or.... I guess you can hit it with a web browser if ASD is loaded.

You need to upgrade to 4.01.


----------



## jigar28 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the help man. But how do i upgrade it to 4.0.1. I dont have the software and its not downloadable. Also can u let me know the idea behind tagging. Which ports i need to tag and which not. I have to trunk this switch to a cisco switch. How would my vlans talk to each other.

Regards and Thanks,
Jigar


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

You can't download software if you don't have a support contract. Figure out who you purchased it from.

Tagged ports A.K.A. trunk ports.

You'll want set tagging on a port connected to the Cisco switch.

On the Cisco switch, it's known as a trunk. The rest of the world considers them tagged. Default on both nowadays is 802.1q tagging. 

On both switches, you'll want to put the switch port into the SAME VLAN number, this is considered the native Vlan.

General rule of thumb, VLANS on BOTH SWITCHES (the numbers) need to be the same.

Nortel doesn't do per-vlan spanning tree. Try not to plug the Nortel gear into multiple Cisco switches that are potentially hooked to each other.


----------



## jigar28 (Jul 24, 2007)

hey thanks a lot for the help


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

No problem.


----------

